# Fox to cancel "Americas Most Wanted"



## Archangel M (May 17, 2011)

http://www.policeone.com/Fugitive/a...ricas-Most-Wanted-is-canceled-after-23-years/



> 'America's Most Wanted' host John Walsh isn't burned out, nor does he plan to fade away anytime soon. But he'll likely need to find another home for his long-running true crime show, which aired on Fox for 23 years until its cancellation Monday.
> 
> While four more episodes of "Wanted" will trickle out as two-hour specials, the weekly program  whose high profile and flurry of called-in tips helped local, national and international law enforcement officials nab more than 1,100 bad guys  will go away after June 18.


----------



## K831 (May 17, 2011)

> Walsh, 66, is frustrated and puzzled by the decision. "Maybe we're not a huge money*maker, but my God, we've saved lives and gotten people justice who have nowhere else to go," he told the Sun-Times.
> 
> 
> Surely, though, it came as little surprise that bottom-line concerns trumped public service. "Maybe it shouldn't be only about the money,"




  Ouch&#8230;..




> For Fox, bumping "Wanted" was merely a business decision. Although it was "an important show for us historically," Fox Entertainment president Kevin Reilly said, it "wasn't particularly viable" financially.




  Yes, like another &#8220;reality&#8221; show, or maybe a 90210 spinoff&#8230; cwtv type of show. Pander to us, FOX.


----------



## MJS (May 17, 2011)

Personally, I like the show and think that it sucks that its getting cancelled, possibly to be replaced with something stupid.  You have a show which has a proven track record of bringing badguys to justice, and John Walsh is right....it shouldnt be about the $$$$ all the time.  

Good luck to him and I hope to see him on another station.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2011)

Fox is all about the money. They could care less about anything else.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2011)

There are plenty of other networks. I wouldn't get down on Fox too much.
Sean


----------



## ganglian (May 17, 2011)

MJS said:


> Personally, I like the show and think that it sucks that its getting cancelled, possibly to be replaced with something stupid.  You have a show which has a proven track record of bringing badguys to justice, and John Walsh is right....it shouldnt be about the $$$$ all the time.
> 
> Good luck to him and I hope to see him on another station.




Last time it was cancelled, someone got fired


----------



## Empty Hands (May 17, 2011)

That's capitalism folks.  Not sure why you are complaining.  Fox, or any other network, was not conceived of or run as a public service.


----------



## Omar B (May 17, 2011)

It'll get picked up by one of the cable networks that tries so desperately to blur the lines between themselves and regular broadcast TV.  I can see it showing up on TBS, TNT, USA, Spike, Bravo, Lifetime ... just not FX, since they are Fox.


----------



## K831 (May 17, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> That's capitalism folks.  Not sure why you are complaining.  Fox, or any other network, was not conceived of or run as a public service.



True, but one of the blessings of capitalism is the freedom to run a self-directed company in which those involved can "choose" to allocate some resources for the greater good.  

While it is without doubt that these networks are "for profit" and that is fine, it does not absolve them of the personal responsibility to keep in mind that there are things more important than money. Their success should allow them to sacrifice a potentially more profitable show in the name of a programming that does so much good for society. I doubt this is make or break the company decision. 

I'm grateful for the freedom FOX has to become successful, the freedom they have to select the programming on the their own network... and the freedom I have to say I think it's a crappy choice.


----------



## K831 (May 17, 2011)

Omar B said:


> It'll get picked up by one of the cable networks that tries so desperately to blur the lines between themselves and regular broadcast TV.  I can see it showing up on TBS, TNT, USA, Spike, Bravo, Lifetime ... just not FX, since they are Fox.



Yep. fortunately capitalism allows for competition and other market options. The situation may well force an improvement on the show. An international version would be cool!


----------



## Omar B (May 17, 2011)

K831 said:


> Yep. fortunately capitalism allows for competition and other market options. The situation may well force an improvement on the show. An international version would be cool!



Yes, Network Changes for TV shows are not uncommon.  Sometimes they come back better (Stargate from Showtime to Sci-Fi), sometime it hurts (Scrubs from NBC to Showtime).  It all has to do with how much it costs to produce an episode, can it be done cheaper, more efficiently, will the audience follow the show, even if it does not have it's traditional time slot?


----------



## Carol (May 17, 2011)

Commercial networks may be for-profit entities, but the FCC requires that every commercial over-the-air broadcaster dedicate a certain amount of their airtime to programming that is in the public humanitarian interest.  They also make other stipulations as well such as maintaining a public file.   This is a requirement for maintaining their license.  At least that's how it was when I was in the industry...I doubt that requirement has been relaxed.


----------



## MJS (May 17, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> That's capitalism folks. Not sure why you are complaining. Fox, or any other network, was not conceived of or run as a public service.


 
True, but when you have something on your network that is getting good ratings and brining in viewers, only to replace it with something else, of a lower quality, in the end the network could lose viewers.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 17, 2011)

It will get picked by another network!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (May 18, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Fox is all about the money. They could care less about anything else.


So is every other network there Bob. Ever hear of a great show called Firefly?


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 18, 2011)

I'm in agreement with those who say it will get picked up by another network. Not too worried about it going away. It would be a shame if it did though. Goog show with a great track record.

James


----------

